# HELP! EXTREMELY IMPORTANT!



## MikeH (Oct 19, 2008)

Mods, please don't delete this.

OK, so Friday night I had sex with my girlfriend and the condom broke. I pulled out but I think some may have gotten in her. We're possibly getting an emergency contraceptive for her tonight, but is there anything else I can do? She's supposed to start her cycle on halloween, but that seems like forever away now that this has happened. Please help.


----------



## Elysian (Oct 19, 2008)

man, i've never had a condom break during my illustrious condom using years... thats gotta be scary. get the morning after pill...


----------



## MikeH (Oct 19, 2008)

No kidding. And this is only our second time doing it together.


----------



## Stitch (Oct 19, 2008)

The morning after pill is workable for up to 72 hours after contact, although obviously the sooner the better.

After she's taken its a good idea to have a pregnancy test about 4 weeks on just to check.

If it doesn't work there are solutions but man, you should be okay. Try not to tear all you hair out about it.


----------



## MikeH (Oct 19, 2008)

I've been trying. But the thought of being a father at 16 and her being not even 15 yet is slightly discomforting. Especially since my brother's girlfriend (19) just had a kid as well.


----------



## Stitch (Oct 19, 2008)

There a whole bunch of solutions if the pill doesn't work man, don't worry.

But man, why have you waited until Sunday night to get it sorted?


----------



## MikeH (Oct 19, 2008)

Because her friend was supposed to get one yesterday for her and flaked out and I have no wheels until I get a job, as of last night. But if I can get one tonight, I'm going to pull the "Oh, so and so is having open interviews at 6:30...." bit and go take it to her. She lives way out in the boonies so I have to find some way to buy time.


----------



## sami (Oct 19, 2008)

The best of luck goes to you mang.

I believe it's said that there's an 85&#37; chance of getting pregnant if you don't use condoms at all. Either way, the best thing to do is to keep taking precautions and keep your fingers crossed. If she ends up getting pregnant, the best thing you can do is take responsibility and see it through.


----------



## MikeH (Oct 19, 2008)

That's the absolute last thing I want right now. Especially considering my dad beat the fuck out of my brother when he found out about his girlfriend, and her dad is the lieutenant for the Brown County police department and I'm at the age of consent and she is not.


----------



## Stitch (Oct 19, 2008)

There are still solutions man, don't let this guy wind you up. If the pill doesn't work - which is unlikely but still a possibility - there are other procedures. There are other pills that are usable for up to 12 weeks after sex, although best used in the first eight, and there are injections that work in a similar way. The only thing with these is obviously if she is pregnant there are cells to pass out the body, but the quicker you get it the less likely the emotional trauma.


----------



## lefty robb (Oct 19, 2008)

Ibz_rg said:


> her dad is the lieutenant for the Brown County police department and I'm at the age of consent and she is not.





*Ohio*

The age of consent in Ohio is *16* as specified by Section 2907.04 of Ohio legislation. However there exists a close in age exception where an _*offender can be charged only if 18 years of age or older*_. However in that case, it is possible for both minors to be charged as "unruly" if brought to court {&#167; 2151.022}.
_2907.04 Unlawful sexual conduct with minor._ (A) No person who is eighteen years of age or older shall engage in sexual conduct with another, who is not the spouse of the offender, when the offender knows the other person is thirteen years of age or older but less than sixteen years of age, or the offender is reckless in that regard. {&#167; 2907.04}

so no worries on that part


----------



## Tiger (Oct 19, 2008)

Ibz_rg said:


> No kidding. And this is only our second time doing it together.




So it was probably the most costly 2 minutes of your life! 




I wouldnt be joking if I didnt think you werent totally all right. This scare here is going to teach you a lot of lessons and reinforce safe sex practice. 

Now, that being said, it's probably a good idea to get any regular sex partner on birth control. Condom's arent going to last forever. I realize it seems like a rough road getting her on birth control, but if you're going to be man enough to have sex with her then you need to be responsible enough to make it completely safe.


----------



## Regor (Oct 19, 2008)

Tiger said:


> Now, that being said, it's probably a good idea to get any regular sex partner on birth control. Condom's arent going to last forever. I realize it seems like a rough road getting her on birth control, but if you're going to be man enough to have sex with her then you need to be responsible enough to make it completely safe.



True dude, but she's 14. The likelyhood of her parents letting her get on the pill is probably really small.


Now, in this day and age, a "You're too young to be having sex. Trust me" speach isn't going to do a bit of good. And I'm sure you don't wanna hear it. And since you're going to have sex with her again, I'll give you some advice:

Lube is your friend.

I'm not joking when I say lube ain't just for anal sex. Some girls get really wet. Some don't. I'm guessing since she's 14 and this is the 2nd time you've had sex with her, that she's pretty inexperienced herself. Using lube can definately help reduce your chances of a condom breakage. Also, if you want to be on the safe side, get spermicidal lubricated condoms, or spermicide as well. Just make sure she urinates after sex, otherwise she (or you as well) could get a UTI and fuck up your kidneys pretty good for a little while.

Good luck. We've got too many damn kids having kids these days. Try not to be one


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Oct 19, 2008)

this is why i advocate pulling out and busting it out on the face/mouth, no one ever got pregnant that way  hope it works out for you, but for what its worth, i'v had the same thing happen to my wife when we first go together and nothing happend, and since then, i'v had uncondomed sex with her for 8 years, only pulling out, and havnt had an incident yet, so i wouldnt worry till you knew you had something to worry about. and i would say use this as a learning experience, but you were doing the right thing, and unfourtunatly these things happen from time to time reguardless of your caution


----------



## Regor (Oct 19, 2008)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> this is why i advocate pulling out and busting it out on the face/mouth, no one ever got pregnant that way  hope it works out for you, but for what its worth, i'v had the same thing happen to my wife when we first go together and nothing happend, and since then, i'v had uncondomed sex with her for 8 years, only pulling out, and havnt had an incident yet, so i wouldnt worry till you knew you had something to worry about. and i would say use this as a learning experience, but you were doing the right thing, and unfourtunatly these things happen from time to time reguardless of your caution



I prefer climaxing inside rather than "busting it out" myself 

Then again, there's always anal. Hurts a helluva lot less than pushing out a 10lb brat 9 months later. Not to mention it isn't as big a pain in the ass as having a kid for the rest of your life


----------



## Stitch (Oct 19, 2008)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> this is why i advocate pulling out and busting it out on the face/mouth, no one ever got pregnant that way  hope it works out for you, but for what its worth, i'v had the same thing happen to my wife when we first go together and nothing happend, and since then, i'v had uncondomed sex with her for 8 years, only pulling out, and havnt had an incident yet, so i wouldnt worry till you knew you had something to worry about. and i would say use this as a learning experience, but you were doing the right thing, and unfourtunatly these things happen from time to time reguardless of your caution



Thats absolute bullshit and the last bit of advice you should give this guy man.

For gods sake Michael, I know I've never even met you, but please ignore what Chris just said.


----------



## sakeido (Oct 19, 2008)

Stitch said:


> Thats absolute bullshit and the last bit of advice you should give this guy man.
> 
> For gods sake Michael, I know I've never even met you, but please ignore what Chris just said.



word
Pulling out is the least most effective form of contraception, but it is the most fun. That is totally beside the point though.. you can get pills, no problem, except the longer you wait the sicker she'll be when she takes it.


----------



## CatPancakes (Oct 20, 2008)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> this is why i advocate pulling out and busting it out on the face/mouth, no one ever got pregnant that way  hope it works out for you, but for what its worth, i'v had the same thing happen to my wife when we first go together and nothing happend, and since then, i'v had uncondomed sex with her for 8 years, only pulling out, and havnt had an incident yet, so i wouldnt worry till you knew you had something to worry about. and i would say use this as a learning experience, but you were doing the right thing, and unfourtunatly these things happen from time to time reguardless of your caution



yeah... mhmm... ummm.... no
pulling out doesnt always work, you cant get a girl pregnant when pulling out, even if you pull out in time.

just keep using condoms, but, and much as a mom and dad thing it is to say, if your not ready for the consequences dont have sex, if your going to go insane with worry its not even worth it.


----------



## guitarplayerone (Oct 20, 2008)

CatPancakes said:


> yeah... mhmm... ummm.... no
> pulling out doesnt always work, you cant get a girl pregnant when pulling out, even if you pull out in time.
> 
> just keep using condoms, but, and much as a mom and dad thing it is to say, if your not ready for the consequences dont have sex, if your going to go insane with worry its not even worth it.



pulling out's worked for me for years. another story is that you shouldn't start that as a birth control procedure until you're really good at knowing exactly when you'll ejaculate.... otherwise you might 'mistime'.

if you've ejaculated, make sure you urinate before you have sex again. this ensures that no sperm is in the precum- the acidity of the urine lowers the pH so much it destroys sperm cells.

and tell the girl to tell her parents/gynocologist her period is irregular. then she can get the pills to regulate her period (yes, a lot of girls get birth control for that reason too). I remember years ago I was in a similar situation, and that made life much easier (as far as sex goes anyway)



sakeido said:


> word
> Pulling out is the least most effective form of contraception, but it is the most fun.



you know, people have been having sex for procreation for more than 6,000 years and condoms are a fairly new invention.

I daresay these people knew what they were doing



Ibz_rg said:


> That's the absolute last thing I want right now. Especially considering my dad beat the fuck out of my brother when he found out about his girlfriend, and her dad is the lieutenant for the Brown County police department and I'm at the age of consent and she is not.



im sorry to hear about your brother.

btw most states have a so-called 'romeo and juliet clause', meaning of two people are near the age of consent, but one is over and the other under, even in an extreme circumstance, such as one person being 18, the other 17, usually the DA won't prosecute for statutory rape. 

remember, as far as the DA is concerned, you two are just kids who just lost their virginity and a condom slipped. get the hell out of there, you have no legal issues to worry about (the DA was probably rollin in the hay at your age too- I know I was).

anyway, just make sure her folks don't find out... so here's a good way of doing this thing... im not sure about how folks are where you're from but make sure she doesn't go to her family doctor (who might go call her parents up to tell em about all this in the spirit of 'the right thing to do' even though its illegal (remember- doctor-patient priveledge.) the doc knows you aren't going to be able to go through the legal trouble of suing them if you find out. make sure her gyno is trustworthy before taking that route. (and honestly maybe this is something for a little later, at least when she is older than 15).

anyway, this is why I think sex ed should be taught to kids in junior HS... if the condom was on properly I don't see how it could have slipped..


----------



## damigu (Oct 20, 2008)

Regor said:


> True dude, but she's 14. The likelyhood of her parents letting her get on the pill is probably really small.



planned parenthood facilities provide birth control pill prescriptions without parental consent required.
but it won't be cheap since the secrecy means she'll be paying full price monthly (can't put it on her parents' insurance).


----------



## Clydefrog (Oct 20, 2008)

Holy shit, 14?

I don't care if you're only a year or two older, but fuck you, dude.


----------



## Nick (Oct 20, 2008)

lol some of the posts in this thread are fucking ludicrous. Made me laugh i guess


----------



## Stitch (Oct 20, 2008)

Clydefrog said:


> Holy shit, 14?
> 
> I don't care if you're only a year or two older, but fuck you, dude.



He didn't say 14, someone misquoted. Calm down?


----------



## Sebastian (Oct 20, 2008)

Stitch said:


> He didn't say 14, someone misquoted. Calm down?


well... I think he did...


Ibz_rg said:


> I've been trying. But the thought of being a father at 16 a*nd her being not even 15* ..


----------



## Stitch (Oct 20, 2008)

Oh, my bad.

Everyone, feel free to go mental then.


----------



## Nick (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Amelie (Oct 20, 2008)

Hrm dude just make sure she takes that pill asap. 

There's 95% likelihood of it working in the first 12 hrs but then it decreases from there or something like that. It's all about time.

If you've missed the window for the most obvious emergency pill then you're stuck with waiting about a week until you might be able to use an early detection kit, which still might not pick it up. 

That said, we have all been here once or twice, with the whole FREAK OUT ZOMG SHE {or 'I' if you are a girl} IS PREGNANT *death death death* But life sorts you out in the end. 

Also, there are anonymous places to call for this stuff. If you have a nitty gritty question and need the absolute low down, call one of those, I'm not sure what they're called outside Australia.

I don't support the pulling out method either, with so many other ways of insuring yourself, experience or not, it's not a great idea when compared with vothers available.



Stitch said:


> Oh, my bad.
> 
> Everyone, feel free to go mental then.



Yeah, uh, I guess that is pretty bad.. 14 is quite young. Should find something else to do with yourself next time that's not sex.


----------



## MikeH (Oct 20, 2008)

Well she got the pill yesterday so the only thing to do now is wait. And with the 14 thing, it's my business how old I date, so lay off. She's quite mature as well, but still. Enough bashing.

And thanks to those who've helped.


----------



## Stitch (Oct 20, 2008)

I was being sarcastic about how everyone is in hysterics.

Glad you got it sorted man, hope everything is okay.


----------



## MikeH (Oct 20, 2008)

She told her teacher about it and she recommends telling her mom. But that would equal break-up because her mom would never let me see her again.


----------



## sami (Oct 20, 2008)

Honestly that seems the way to go man. Sorry to say that. You don't want to enter fatherhood during your teens (or your 20's, 30's, 40's!!) at least until you're mentally and financially ready.

Regardless, she needs some form of protection if she decides to continue on having sex and you need to be more careful as well!!

Don't take my words as bashing either mang.


----------



## Tiger (Oct 20, 2008)

Stitch said:


> I was being sarcastic about how everyone is in hysterics.



Well yea, but I tend to use a two year rule. 'Two years ago this girl was 12.' From that point of view it creeps me out.

But its his business.


----------



## ibznorange (Oct 20, 2008)

damigu said:


> planned parenthood facilities provide birth control pill prescriptions without parental consent required.
> but it won't be cheap since the secrecy means she'll be paying full price monthly (can't put it on her parents' insurance).



full price is 25 a month


----------



## damigu (Oct 20, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> full price is 25 a month



and she's 14. i doubt she's making bank. when i was that age, i was lucky if i managed to scrape together $25/month just to chill with my friends at taco bell and stuff. that's a big money drain when your only income is from allowance/chores.


----------



## Luan (Oct 20, 2008)

Stitch said:


> There a whole bunch of solutions if the pill doesn't work man, don't worry.


What other solutions are there? even the pill isn't healthy.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Oct 20, 2008)

Abortion if she gets knocked up. I know a clinic like an hour away where it's covered by medicare here. What do abortions cost in the US?


----------



## garthfluff (Oct 20, 2008)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> this is why i advocate pulling out and busting it out on the face/mouth, no one ever got pregnant that way  hope it works out for you, but for what its worth, i'v had the same thing happen to my wife when we first go together and nothing happend, and since then, i'v had uncondomed sex with her for 8 years, only pulling out, and havnt had an incident yet, so i wouldnt worry till you knew you had something to worry about. and i would say use this as a learning experience, but you were doing the right thing, and unfourtunatly these things happen from time to time reguardless of your caution



With all due respect. KIDS, DO NOT LISTEN TO THIS MAN. Not only does this put you at a huge risk of contracting STD/STIs it's no where near a full proof method of contraception and not something that should be suggested to KIDS. Pre-ejaculate fluid can still contain semen, and 99&#37; of the time you don't even notice this coming out. Even when practiced perfectly, the failure rate is still about 5%, which is far to high as far as contraception goes. If you want to stop using condoms, do it in the confines of a long term relationship, get both parties tested first and use a birth control pill.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Oct 20, 2008)

Yeah, the pill is your best bet, or fuck dead people.


----------



## Xtremevillan (Oct 20, 2008)

Ibz_rg said:


> I've been trying. But the thought of being a father at 16 and her being not even 15 yet is slightly discomforting. Especially since my brother's girlfriend (19) just had a kid as well.



 Without making a huge shitstorm, man...

Anyways, I second this pill shit. Also, you're fucking a cop's 14 year old daughter. It could only be worse if it was like a priest.


----------



## God Hand Apostle (Oct 21, 2008)

Loop holes to get the pill presribed:
She may be able to get it prescribed with her moms permission without saying "Mommy, Micheal fucked me." if she says she wants it to reduce cramping and flow during menses. If she has acne, she may be able to get it presribed that way. 

The thing with the pill is that the high effective rate is from clinical trials where participants took it at the same time every day. If you take it at a different time or accidentally skip a day, effectiveness decreases from like 98 to 60%. And honestly, as the drugs has been out longer, more studies are being conducted, and recent literature suggests that these medications have some gnarly effects on the body. I wouldnt fuck with that.

So...just because "A" condom broke, we can't use those anymore? Double bag it...Or buy a product for her to use as a backup to the condom called "Encare". It's a vaginal suppository contraceptive. It's not very effective on its own, but is really designed to be used in addition to the condom as a backup to breakage.

Put an "Encare" ovule in her, make out for 20 more minutes and warm her up while it melts, then double bag your shit, and stick it in. You should be good to go with those two things without fucking around with doctors, pharmacies, parents, insurance, etc. That's what my route would be....

Well...my route would be putting it in her butt. (that last bit was JJ approved)


----------



## garthfluff (Oct 21, 2008)

God Hand Apostle said:


> Loop holes to get the pill presribed:
> She may be able to get it prescribed with her moms permission without saying "Mommy, Micheal fucked me." if she says she wants it to reduce cramping and flow during menses. If she has acne, she may be able to get it presribed that way.
> 
> The thing with the pill is that the high effective rate is from clinical trials where participants took it at the same time every day. If you take it at a different time or accidentally skip a day, effectiveness decreases from like 98 to 60%. And honestly, as the drugs has been out longer, more studies are being conducted, and recent literature suggests that these medications have some gnarly effects on the body. I wouldnt fuck with that.
> ...



Once again kids, this is a bad fucking idea. 'Double bagging' increases the risk of condoms breaking 10 fold. The two rubbing against each other causes them to tear. This is far far less effective than just using 1, like they are designed.


----------



## MikeH (Oct 21, 2008)

Well her mother now knows, and she's just "disappointed". She's going to get her on the pill. And if the slight chance of her being pregnant takes hold, she's going to help us with it. But she's freaking out because my girlfriend ceased to inform her about the contraceptive until today, and now she's a bit more calm about it. I'm just taking this day by day. It sucks ass, but what other choice do I have?


----------



## Sentient (Oct 21, 2008)

Ibz_rg said:


> Especially considering my dad beat the fuck out of my brother when he found out about his girlfriend, and her dad is the lieutenant for the Brown County police department and I'm at the age of consent and she is not.



Dads will be dads, and if years from now, you actually become the father of a daughter, you'll know exactly how they felt.

My daughter is 16, and it's hard enough watching her grow up from the little girl I raised, to the young woman she's becoming now. But if I had found out some teenage boy was fucking her when she was 14, I know exactly what I would've been capable of. Ask any father here, and he'll tell you the same. Dads remember all too well what it was like to be a teenage boy. That's what makes 'em so fucking protective of their teenage daughters. 

For you to already know what your father is capable of, and to also know her dad is a cop, you my friend, surely have balls of might, bronzed in bravery. 

In all honest sincerity, I am glad for you (and especially her) that you got it taken care of early (hopefully).


----------



## eleven59 (Oct 21, 2008)

It's cool that her mom's being supportive, but freaking out, which is perfectly understandable. Take her mom's concerns to heart, man, and everything will be ok. This is a serious situation, but it could have been worse, and now you know to be careful from now on, and the pill is exactly how I'd recommend doing that.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Oct 21, 2008)

But since she's allowing you guys to continue dating, sit back and enjoy the underage poon while you can, without the social ostracism that comes from pedophilia


----------



## bass_32 (Oct 21, 2008)

thats why i keep it in my pants i got introuble for sneakin out with a 14yr old girl im six teen we did stuff her dad found out pressed charges on me and now he cant wait till im eightteen well i cant wait till im 18 just to see wat he is going to do because ill be going to the marines hopeufully 


dont fuck with me lol


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Oct 21, 2008)

Ummm, he can't charge you with shit you did while you were a minor once you turn into an adult. The most he can do is beat the shit out of you and not get charged with assault on a minor. Just beef up and hope for the best 

But what did you get charged with, and what sentence/fine did you get?


----------



## MikeH (Oct 21, 2008)

Ryan.....


----------



## bass_32 (Oct 21, 2008)

i got three months probation


----------



## Zak1233 (Oct 21, 2008)

garthfluff said:


> With all due respect. KIDS, DO NOT LISTEN TO THIS MAN. Not only does this put you at a huge risk of contracting STD/STIs it's no where near a full proof method of contraception and not something that should be suggested to KIDS. Pre-ejaculate fluid can still contain semen, and 99% of the time you don't even notice this coming out. Even when practiced perfectly, the failure rate is still about 5%, which is far to high as far as contraception goes. If you want to stop using condoms, do it in the confines of a long term relationship, get both parties tested first and use a birth control pill.



not to mention that sperm is still "alive" for up to 5 days when you ejaculate, say you have a wank and 2 days later you have sex with your gf without a condom thinking that if you pullout it'l be okay, chances are you could still get her pregnant from teh sperm still being on your knob lol


----------



## RondoAllaTurca (Oct 21, 2008)

That situation could have been pretty bad for you, man.

I'm a dick for it, but is it that hard to just wait?


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Oct 21, 2008)

RondoAllaTurca said:


> That situation could have been pretty bad for you, man.
> 
> I'm a dick for it, but is it that hard to just wait?



Wait, for sex? I hereby revoke your man card 

Just kidding, but seriously, the dude is 16, of course it's too hard to wait if he has a chick who's willing to give him sex  Hell, I'm 25 and I think it'd be too hard for me


----------



## RondoAllaTurca (Oct 21, 2008)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Wait, for sex? I hereby revoke your man card
> 
> Just kidding, but seriously, the dude is 16, of course it's too hard to wait if he has a chick who's willing to give him sex  Hell, I'm 25 and I think it'd be too hard for me



I know, how can I redeem myself?

I would hope that an experience such as this would steer kids away from sex before they are truly ready to accept the consequences, but who knows with 16 year olds today?  

Man, I sound old. 

I am for the teaching of prevention and the distribution of contraceptives in school instead of the "abstinence only: sex doesn't exist until you're 32" program.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Oct 21, 2008)

Yeah, I think contraceptives should be freely distributed as well. I know at my university when I went, in the Nursing building, they have a thing full of condoms that were free to anyone. And while I won't condemn the dude for boning a chick while he and she are super young, they do have to realize that shit happens, and I think this experience taught them that.


----------



## damigu (Oct 21, 2008)

RondoAllaTurca said:


> I am for the teaching of prevention and the distribution of contraceptives in school instead of the "abstinence only: sex doesn't exist until you're 32" program.



depends where you go. when i worked as an on-site computer tech, the ghetto schools (AKA public schools in the bad neighborhoods of chicago) did that. free rubbers at the nurses office.

but the suburbs are still under the iron grip of puritanism and the head-in-the-sand "my child wouldn't do that" attitude.


----------



## MikeH (Oct 21, 2008)

Her mom's being actually cool about the situation. She's being really understanding, seeing as we're both teenagers. But I know in the back of her mind she's thinking "If that little mother fucker ever falls asleep at my house i'm going to administer a nice homemade vasectomy with some rusty hedge trimmers."


----------



## eleven59 (Oct 21, 2008)

Honestly, I don't get why people are shocked about teenagers having sex, or saying "kids today" as if it hasn't been exactly the same for decades. When you were 16, it was exactly the same as it is now. I know it was for me (I'm 24), and I know it was for my parents generation (in their late 40s).


----------



## gaunten (Oct 21, 2008)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> i'v had uncondomed sex with her for 8 years, only pulling out, and havnt had an incident yet


 
heh, me and my girlfriend haven't used condoms in the almost two years we've been together, and I haven't pulled out either.
she had the same thing with her ex, and thinks there's something wrong with her so she can't get pregnant. I'm starting to think the same...


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 21, 2008)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> this is why i advocate pulling out and busting it out on the face/mouth, no one ever got pregnant that way  hope it works out for you, but for what its worth, i'v had the same thing happen to my wife when we first go together and nothing happend, and since then, i'v had uncondomed sex with her for 8 years, only pulling out, and havnt had an incident yet, so i wouldnt worry till you knew you had something to worry about. and i would say use this as a learning experience, but you were doing the right thing, and unfourtunatly these things happen from time to time reguardless of your caution



This is the worst advice i've ever heard, especially to 15 year olds.


----------



## noodles (Oct 21, 2008)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> this is why i advocate pulling out and busting it out on the face/mouth, no one ever got pregnant that way  hope it works out for you, but for what its worth, i'v had the same thing happen to my wife when we first go together and nothing happend, and since then, i'v had uncondomed sex with her for 8 years, only pulling out, and havnt had an incident yet, so i wouldnt worry till you knew you had something to worry about. and i would say use this as a learning experience, but you were doing the right thing, and unfourtunatly these things happen from time to time reguardless of your caution



User error is the primary reason condoms fail, followed closely by ignoring the expiration date. 

PLEASE don't advocate bareback to teenagers. First off, they're not going to have your level of control, and just a little slip is all it takes. Secondly, we shoul be ENCOURAGING condom use, since it is for more than pregnancy prevention--it protects you from STDs.


----------



## megalex (Oct 21, 2008)

Most condoms I know have spermicide as a failsafe in the event it breaks the spermicide should kill the sperm. This shit happened to me when me and my wife got it on when we where 17.. it happened at least 5 times where the condom broke and did not notice until after we where done. She did not get pregnant. I freaked out all 5 times. There where times when her period was late and i almost died of a heart attack. After these I thought we where infertile but not the case since when we actually wanted to have a kid it just took 1 try.. 

When this shit happened We never told anybody or else It would have been the end of our relationship via My decapitation. But all i can say is that as long as the condom had spermicide your chances of her not getting pregnant are far greater.


----------



## auxioluck (Oct 21, 2008)

I would say relax a little. I've had a couple pregnancy scares, and girls that are younger typically freak out about it a little more than girls who know their body better. Morning after pill, pregnancy test down the road. That's the first step. 

All I can really say is that yeah, it's a possibility, but I've never had a pregnancy scare go wrong. If she's on birth control, and you used a condom, I'd say it's a little unlikely.


----------



## Pauly (Oct 21, 2008)

This is sort of tertiary advice but you might want to consider buying better condoms in the future if one ripped. Not all rubbers are created equal, lol.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Oct 21, 2008)

Stitch said:


> Thats absolute bullshit and the last bit of advice you should give this guy man.
> 
> For gods sake Michael, I know I've never even met you, but please ignore what Chris just said.



by the way, i wasnt ADVOCATING pulling out, i was just saying that the odds he shot the baby load was pretty minimal

ya bunch of whiny babys


----------



## MikeH (Oct 21, 2008)

Pauly said:


> This is sort of tertiary advice but you might want to consider buying better condoms in the future if one ripped. Not all rubbers are created equal, lol.



TROJAN - AMERICA'S #1 TRUSTED CONDOM


...my ass.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Oct 21, 2008)

It happens dude, even to quality rubbers. And like someone said, maybe she wasn't properly lubed up. I won't ask for specific details, but maybe you didn't do enough prep work  Also if you guys just started having sex, she's probably tighter than a pair of vice grips, so that doesn't help. Get more condoms, and either get some more prep work done on her, or lube like someone else said.


----------



## Apex1rg7x (Oct 21, 2008)

Been in this situation a couple times myself, its a SHITTY feeling. Just wait it out and be cool, be very supportive to her if shes freaking and you'll be fine dude. If it does turn out shes pregnant which im sure shes not, dont be that guy and bail, thats fucked up. Its just another lesson in growing up, one in many actually.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Oct 21, 2008)

Best of luck man. I hope that everything turns out well. Next time maybe consider what could happen before you go through with things. Sex is great and all but doing it comes with great responsibility. Be sure you are ready to handle that responsibility before you go through with it next time, and if you still decide to do it, please do everything you can to prevent another scare. 

Keep your chin up and be there for your girl. She is even younger that you are and the thought of this has to be scaring her to death.


----------



## TonalArchitect (Oct 22, 2008)

Apex1rg7x said:


> Just wait it out and be cool, be very supportive to her if shes freaking and you'll be fine dude. If it does turn out shes pregnant which im sure shes not, dont be that guy and bail, thats fucked up. Its just another lesson in growing up, one in many actually.





xXxPriestessxXx said:


> Best of luck man. I hope that everything turns out well. Next time maybe consider what could happen before you go through with things. Sex is great and all but doing it comes with great responsibility. Be sure you are ready to handle that responsibility before you go through with it next time, and if you still decide to do it, please do everything you can to prevent another scare.
> 
> Keep your chin up and be there for you girl. She is even young that you are and the thought of this has to be scaring her to death.





Absolutely, and definitely be there for her, man. I think you'll find that it'll help you too.


----------



## MikeH (Oct 22, 2008)

Apex1rg7x said:


> Been in this situation a couple times myself, its a SHITTY feeling. Just wait it out and be cool, be very supportive to her if shes freaking and you'll be fine dude. If it does turn out shes pregnant which im sure shes not, dont be that guy and bail, thats fucked up. Its just another lesson in growing up, one in many actually.



Oh I know that. I already swore to her that I'd be with her through it all, no matter what. And I wouldn't be that piece of shit father who ran out on his kids.



JJ Rodriguez said:


> It happens dude, even to quality rubbers. And like someone said, maybe she wasn't properly lubed up. I won't ask for specific details, but maybe you didn't do enough prep work  Also if you guys just started having sex, she's probably tighter than a pair of vice grips, so that doesn't help. Get more condoms, and either get some more prep work done on her, or lube like someone else said.



Well, I won't go too much into detail, but we were messing around for about a half hour and then her parents came home for about an hour and a half, then left again and we just went straight to it. So that was probably the case. And yes, seeing as this was only our 2nd time, her 2nd time ever, she's tighter than Chuck Norris' grip.


----------



## budda (Oct 22, 2008)

time doesnt mean much, its the effectiveness that counts.


----------



## Pauly (Oct 22, 2008)

Ibz_rg said:


> TROJAN - AMERICA'S #1 TRUSTED CONDOM
> 
> 
> ...my ass.



Go for the ones that are used in porn, I can't remember the name though. I've never had a condom break even during fairly aggressive sex... maybe you were delivering the cervix punch, LOL.


----------



## cpower (Oct 22, 2008)

One of the worst things that are overlooked when it comes to birth control pills, are drug interaction and interference. Innocent things like smoking and drinking reduce effectiveness of the pill, less innocent things and prescription drugs like antibiotics reduce effectiveness even more so. I don't have numbers or statistics, but I do have a 3 year old, who was conceived by someone who took their pill religiously every day.

I'm not about to provide direction about what practices to follow, because I'll be honest with you, even after having the above described event completely fuck up my life at the time, I still think condoms are terrible.


----------



## DanD (Oct 22, 2008)

Sex is for losers.


----------



## gaunten (Oct 22, 2008)

I guess you haven't gotten in on the action yet


----------



## JBroll (Oct 22, 2008)

Pulling out, double-bagging, doing it in the bathtub/standing up/while listening to Interpol/with her on top =/= good ways of preventing pregnancy.

I think someone mentioned that people have been having recreational sex for millennia without condoms and we haven't had problems yet. I really doubt any thought process that brings about this kind of conclusion, as the fact that we're still here really doesn't speak well for our ancestors' knowledge of contraception. 

"What do you call a guy that thought pulling out was good enough?

Dad."

Yeah, yeah, I get it... it worked for you. That doesn't mean it'll work for everyone - and it only takes one fuckup to really make things less fun. If you're curious about how often it doesn't work... go to a Catholic church someday.

Use a rubber, use the foam, use the pill... just use something regularly as directed.

Jeff


----------



## Xtremevillan (Oct 22, 2008)

DanD said:


> Sex is for losers.



+1


----------



## Pauly (Oct 22, 2008)

Sex is fun, perfectly natural and sexual fulfilment is part of one's basic needs in life, you just have to be responsible about how you go about it. I avoid drama like the plague so I never take unnecessary risks, thus I've never had any sex-related scares, just some initial awkward then lots of fun.


----------



## Luan (Oct 23, 2008)

secure sex is for losers.
you lose the adrenaline of getting the girl pregnant.


----------



## Regor (Oct 23, 2008)

Pauly said:


> Go for the ones that are used in porn, I can't remember the name though. I've never had a condom break even during fairly aggressive sex... maybe you were delivering the cervix punch, LOL.



Hahaha. I think you're thinking of Durex. And yes, Durex > Trojan.



Luan said:


> secure sex is for losers.
> you lose the adrenaline of getting the girl pregnant.



If that's what you need to get your adrenaline going during sex... you're doing it wrong.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Oct 23, 2008)

"Honey, I'm pregnant"

*SPLAT*


----------



## MikeH (Oct 23, 2008)

cpower said:


> One of the worst things that are overlooked when it comes to birth control pills, are drug interaction and interference. Innocent things like smoking and drinking reduce effectiveness of the pill, less innocent things and prescription drugs like antibiotics reduce effectiveness even more so. I don't have numbers or statistics, but I do have a 3 year old, who was conceived by someone who took their pill religiously every day.
> 
> I'm not about to provide direction about what practices to follow, because I'll be honest with you, even after having the above described event completely fuck up my life at the time, I still think condoms are terrible.




She's edge and allergic to ibuprofen, just like me.


----------



## Nick (Oct 23, 2008)

'edge' at 14 usually equals totally off the rails party girl by the time she is 17 lol


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Oct 23, 2008)

Not if she has a kid at home to look after.


----------



## MikeH (Oct 23, 2008)

Thanks for inducing panic attacks, JJ.


----------



## eleven59 (Oct 23, 2008)

Ibz_rg said:


> she's tighter than Chuck Norris' grip.



There's an image I could have done without


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Oct 23, 2008)

Ibz_rg said:


> Thanks for inducing panic attacks, JJ.



It's okay, it just means you'll only be 34 when it's old enough to get kicked out of the house, so you'll still have a good 5 years of good life left before you're too old to do anything fun.


----------



## Nick (Oct 23, 2008)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Not if she has a kid at home to look after.



haha  feel the rep

yeah and she'll be like 30 or 31 so she wont be totally ruined


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Oct 23, 2008)

i just got a neg rep for "giving out wrong information to a kid", for the last time people, i was advocating anything with what i said!! christ!  some of the forum members are fucking lunitics


----------



## Luan (Oct 23, 2008)

are you sure?


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Oct 24, 2008)

Luan said:


> are you sure?





7 Strings of Hate said:


> some of the forum members are fucking lunitics





i am


----------



## El Caco (Oct 25, 2008)

I have been down this road so many times it's not funny, I have also got a few girls pregnant, not fun. 

First off tight jocks, it may sound ridiculous but it is thought to help, when people are having difficulty conceiving free balling is often one of the things that is advised. 

Second the morning after pill is a one shot deal, it really should never be taken because it is very dangerous but it can not be taken a second time. It is nothing more than a super dose of the regular pill, it attempts to stop the sperm reaching the ovum by blocking it's path.

The contraceptive pill is not without risk, keep in mind that girls who take it for an extended period of time are a very high risk of cancer of the cervix. My wife took it for an extended period of time and now is supposed to have pap smears on a far more regular basis then she does because she has been treated for the condition (I forget it's name) that is the stage before full blown cancer of the cervix. She has also had the contraceptive needle, the best side effect she had from that was no periods for 6 months  The most common side effect of the pill is weight gain but her doctor can switch her to a different pill until she finds the one that is right for her.

Another great method of contraception is for your girl to watch her cycle and for you guys to abstain in the high risk period, using this method in combination with other methods of contraception such as a condom is considered to be the most effective way to prevent pregnancy.

One last thing, because your girl is so young if she does get pregnant be prepared for her to be irrational and unable to control her emotions or exercise good judgement. She is already going through a difficult period in her life trying to adjust to her hormonal changes, if she gets pregnant her hormonal issues may become impossible to deal with. It is very important that you keep that in mind and be supportive of her and patient. What ever you do try not to say anything that may be interpreted as an idea, wish or decision. Trust me on that one it will get you into trouble  give her the impression that she is making all the decisions, in total control and that you support her and want the same thing she does (without being a suck and without saying it) or she might think you are trying to make her do something that she doesn't want to do. Just be aware that should those hormones start to flow that anything you guys have decided or talked about before hand just went out the window.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Oct 25, 2008)

s7eve said:


> One last thing, because your girl is so young if she does get pregnant be prepared for her to be irrational and unable to control her emotions or exercise good judgement.



That's called being female


----------



## El Caco (Oct 25, 2008)

Yes it is JJ but pregnancy has the ability to multiply all that drives me nuts about women by 10.


----------



## damigu (Oct 25, 2008)

s7eve said:


> Yes it is JJ but pregnancy has the ability to multiply all that drives me nuts about women by 10.



according a study a few years ago, the female brain actually shrinks 6-10&#37; during pregnancy and it seems that the higher cognitive functions are the ones most affected by it.

in other words, you ain't kiddin'!



EDIT: (i should point out that the same study also says their brains returned to pre-pregnancy size by about 6 months after giving birth, so it's not a permanent thing)


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Oct 25, 2008)

That's why you beat it out of them.


----------



## MikeH (Oct 27, 2008)

Does monster have anything to do with sterility? I drink it like water so maybe that's taken the count down a bit.


----------



## auxioluck (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm not sure, I know it causes liver problems, but not sure about sperm problems.

I do know, however, that if you submerge your testicles in wam-hot water for 45 minutes, you will be sterile for around 30 days.

....I saw some dudes on the Discovery Channel do an experiment with it. They had a 0 sperm count for like...39 days or something.


----------



## MikeH (Oct 27, 2008)

Hahaha. That's cheap birth control right there.


----------



## Regor (Oct 27, 2008)

auxioluck said:


> I'm not sure, I know it causes liver problems, but not sure about sperm problems.
> 
> I do know, however, that if you submerge your testicles in wam-hot water for 45 minutes, you will be sterile for around 30 days.
> 
> ....I saw some dudes on the Discovery Channel do an experiment with it. They had a 0 sperm count for like...39 days or something.



That's total bullshit is what that is.


----------



## Randy (Oct 27, 2008)

Regor said:


> That's total bullshit is what that is.





Cosign. There's nothing that sounds real about that statement, unless you replace the words "wam-hot" with boiling, and "around 30 days" with forever.


----------



## JBroll (Oct 28, 2008)

I've heard of this being actually studied, but it takes more than once.

Jeff


----------



## jymellis (Oct 28, 2008)

i dont know bout the hot water on the balls. besides the normal shower it take a HOT bath about once a week for more than 45 minutes.. did i mention i have 3 kids lol. on a serious note. there are alot of other things you and her can do for satisfaction besides actual sex. try experimenting with other things to get BOTH of you off without penetration. trust me, she will appreciate this one!


----------



## Regor (Oct 28, 2008)

Randy said:


> Cosign. There's nothing that sounds real about that statement, unless you replace the words "wam-hot" with boiling, and "around 30 days" with forever.



Well, there's 'some' truth to it. But the 30 days thing is complete shit.

The reason your testicles are in your scrotum instead of in your body, is because the sperm cannot live at 'body' temperature. The scrotum can change its shape in order to keep the testes at the right temperature to keep the sperm alive. If the temperature is too hot or too cold, you can kill the sperm inside your testes.

HOWEVER, it is not going to last no fucking 30 days. You might get away with 30 minutes... and even then, if you're fucking in a hot-tub, there's no guarantee its killed your sperm. Still, not an effective form of birth control... but damn fun


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Oct 28, 2008)

Just get her on the pill dude  Going bareback rocks, but you don't want any kids running around.


----------



## MikeH (Oct 29, 2008)

THE PERIOD HAS BEGUN! Finally. She started yesterday. Got the text and it felt like someone picked up 2 cinder blocks off of my shoulders. Thanks for the help, even if you provided very little. I still appreciate it guys.


----------



## Luan (Oct 29, 2008)

I knew that nothing were going to happen. : )


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Oct 29, 2008)

Ibz_rg said:


> THE PERIOD HAS BEGUN! Finally. She started yesterday. Got the text and it felt like someone picked up 2 cinder blocks off of my shoulders. Thanks for the help, even if you provided very little. I still appreciate it guys.



Congrats on not having a baby  Also,  hummer week!


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Oct 29, 2008)

Well, that's good.

I'm near by you, so if you ever need any help like this again, don't be afraid to hit me up.





And don't use cheap condoms. In the long run, it is cheaper to buy better condoms than to pay for a baby.


----------



## petereanima (Oct 29, 2008)

congrats mate!


----------



## Nick (Oct 29, 2008)

sorry to burst your bubble but having a period doesnt mean she isnt knocked up!

Its a good sign but many people have fallen into that trap of rejoicing at the period then celebrating their childs first birthday 21 months later.


----------



## auxioluck (Oct 29, 2008)

It's the only time you'll ever be glad to hear, "I'm on my period." 

While Nick is right, it is still a very good sign of her not being pregnant. Just run a couple more tests to make sure. 

And, if all is clear, as JJ suggested, "Hummer Week."


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Oct 30, 2008)

DanD said:


> Sex is for losers.




Man, in that case I'm happy to not be winning


----------



## Nick (Oct 30, 2008)

indeed i fail......happily


----------



## Tukaar (Nov 1, 2008)

Dude, I thought you were from Brown County, IN, lol. I was going to be all like:

"I'm comin' to save you, dude!" 

Congrats, though.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Nov 2, 2008)

Tukaar said:


> Dude, I thought you were from Brown County, IN, lol. I was going to be all like:
> 
> "I'm comin' to save you, dude!"
> 
> Congrats, though.



Why, you work in an abortion clinic?


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 2, 2008)

DanD said:


> Sex is for losers.



I win!


----------



## MikeH (Nov 2, 2008)

auxioluck said:


> And, if all is clear, as JJ suggested, "Hummer Week."



Am I missing something here? 

And also she said she's bled alot, so I'm guessing that means everything's coming out. Atleast I hope.


----------



## eleven59 (Nov 2, 2008)

Ibz_rg said:


> Am I missing something here?



They're implying that, since she's on her period, making vaginal intercourse unpleasant (though not impossible), it's a good time for oral intercourse


----------



## budda (Nov 2, 2008)

.

also, s7eve - you dont get to control your hormonal rages, you get to ride them out. puberty does not negotiate!


----------



## D-EJ915 (Nov 2, 2008)

Ibz_rg said:


> Am I missing something here?
> 
> And also she said she's bled alot, so I'm guessing that means everything's coming out. Atleast I hope.


I think that falls under too much informationz


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Nov 2, 2008)

Hummer week, since she's on the rag, she gets to blow you all week since she's out of commission. Also, if she's bleeding a lot, it's a good time to get your red wings.


----------



## MikeH (Nov 2, 2008)

Oh. Well that happened last night. Haha.


And red wings? Sorry for the incompetence. Not too keen on the lingo.


----------



## budda (Nov 2, 2008)

dude it doesnt take much to get what JJ means, honestly now. quit being naiive


----------



## wannabguitarist (Nov 2, 2008)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Also, if she's bleeding a lot, it's a good time to get your red wings.





Ibz_rg said:


> Oh. Well that happened last night




Well quickly reading those 2 posts without much thought ruined the sandwich I'm eating


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Nov 3, 2008)

Ibz_rg said:


> And red wings? Sorry for the incompetence. Not too keen on the lingo.



Getting your red wings means eating a chick out while she's on the rag. If you do it right, you get blood on both of your cheeks, hence, red wings. Don't worry young grasshopper, you'll soon learn the ways of perversity.


----------



## gaunten (Nov 3, 2008)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Getting your red wings means eating a chick out while she's on the rag. If you do it right, you get blood on both of your cheeks, hence, red wings. Don't worry young grasshopper, you'll soon learn the ways of perversity.


----------



## auxioluck (Nov 3, 2008)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Getting your red wings means eating a chick out while she's on the rag. If you do it right, you get blood on both of your cheeks, hence, red wings. Don't worry young grasshopper, you'll soon learn the ways of perversity.




If you want to jump to Red Wing General though, you need to pull the tampon out with your teeth.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Nov 3, 2008)

To get your Red Wings though, there can't be a tampon in, or it soaks up all the blood that's you're supposed to be wiping on your cheeks, unless of course this act is something completely separate, or a precursor to getting your red wings. If that's the case, then I agree, that would be pretty sweet.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 3, 2008)

Last I checked, this wasn't exactly Off Topic... 

Although I realize that doesn't really mean as much nowadays.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Nov 3, 2008)

I know, but the dude's problem is solved, so I figured we could at least make him laugh at his narrow miss 

Plus, this is important shit he's going to have to learn to be successful in life. I mean look at me, everyone should be a winner like me.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 3, 2008)

Eating brains with panties on your head...

Looks like a winner to me!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Nov 3, 2008)

It's true.


----------



## Xtremevillan (Nov 3, 2008)

He is a role model to all.


----------



## MikeH (Nov 3, 2008)

Including myself. I aspire to be like you one day, JJ.


----------



## auxioluck (Nov 3, 2008)

JJ gives me a reason to live.


----------



## budda (Nov 3, 2008)

JJ weirds me out.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Nov 3, 2008)

JJ is _HAWT_ and that's all that needs to be said


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 3, 2008)

I would drink a beer and watch CP with JJ.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Nov 3, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> I would drink a beer and watch CP with JJ.


I would drink non-beer and make CP with JJ 




>__________________>


----------



## MikeH (Nov 4, 2008)

....maybe we should draw the line here.


----------



## arktan (Nov 4, 2008)

This thread is still alive?


----------



## PlagueX1 (Nov 4, 2008)

Wow, The beginning of the thread was funny. The last 4 pages about made me wanna throw up.  Brings up bad memories of things I've seen online.


----------



## Stitch (Nov 4, 2008)

We all get our red wings one day dude. Wearing them to work is what makes a real man.


----------



## auxioluck (Nov 4, 2008)

Stitch said:


> We all get our red wings one day dude. Wearing them to work is what makes a real man.



Amen. The important thing is to ensure that you play it off as a Kool-Aid moustache to your boss.


----------



## budda (Nov 4, 2008)

PlagueX1 said:


> Wow, The beginning of the thread was funny. The last 4 pages about made me wanna throw up.  Brings up bad memories of things I've seen online.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Nov 4, 2008)

So i guess the OP isnt a father after all? it work out?


----------



## auxioluck (Nov 4, 2008)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> So i guess the OP isnt a father after all? it work out?



Yep, false alarm.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Nov 4, 2008)

Nothing worse than a pregnancy scare....besides maybe a herpes scare.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Nov 5, 2008)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Nothing worse than a pregnancy scare....besides maybe a herpes scare.


----------



## awesomeaustin (Nov 15, 2008)

Regor said:


> I prefer climaxing inside rather than "busting it out" myself
> 
> Then again, there's always anal. Hurts a helluva lot less than pushing out a 10lb brat 9 months later. Not to mention it isn't as big a pain in the ass as having a kid for the rest of your life



but it is still a pain in the ass

I dont think Ive laughed so hard in a thread before this one!


----------

